# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  dojenje i osjećaj krivnje

## gitulja

U trudnoći sam bila uvjerena kako ću isključivo dojiti Gitu, no kada se rodila to nije išlo. Trudila sam se i plakala, no ništa nije pomagalo. Adaptirano mlijeko  je bilo izlaz. Kako sam bila čvrsto odlučila dojiti, to što ne mogu strašno me pogodilo. Svaka reklama i slogan o dojenju sve me više bacala u depresiju. I umjesto da uživam u tom divnom malom anđelu ja sam se mučila i grizla iznutra. Kako je Gita rođena negdje u vrijeme kada su krenule reklame s Majom Vučić i Ivanom Husar televizija mi je postala neprijatelj, a sam spomen roda izazivao je u meni neopisiv osječaj grižnje savjesti. Tu moram dodati da sam u razgovoru s drugim mamama koje su mučili slični problemi saznala da nisam jedina koju izluđuje kampanja za dojenje. Gita je danas zdrava 19 mjesečna djevojčica, no mene još uvijek muči grižnja savjest zato što je nisam dojila. Zapravo dojila sam 4,5 mjeseca, ali ne isključivo. 
Nadam se da je adaptirano mlijeko najgore što će joj se u životu dohoditi

----------


## MGrubi

ne muči te kampanja, nego samo to što nisi uspjela a toliko si htjela
toliko truda ..  a bez uspjeha
kadkad ne možemno glavom kroz zid, zar ne?

kadkad u životu izgubimo bitku i moramo se pomiriti s tim
dojila si 4,5 mj i to je za pohvalu 
bar si pokušala, bar si se borila, dala sve od sebe .. mnoge se ne trude niti toliko


ja sam eto na dijeti i smeta mi i iritira svaka reklama za nutelu, kekse .... toliko iritira da bih uvela zabranu reklame

----------


## Sun

mgrubi, dovoljno je ugasiti tv  :Wink:  

gitulja, misliš li da bi bilo bolje da ne postoji kampanja koja promovira dojenje? Misliš li da je kampanja o dojenju rasprostranjenija od one o formuli? Misliš li da ikakva kampanja i marketing imaju veze s tvojim osjećajima?

Žao mi je zbog toga kako se osjećaš i ne, nije formula strašno zlo koje vas je zadesilo, ona i postoji kako bi majke koje iz bilo kojeg razloga ne mogu dojiti svoju djecu istu imale čime nahraniti.

----------


## sunca

ja sam u životu imala sreću da je moja prijateljica dojila sina dvije godine i da sam ja to imala prilike gledati i isto tako da je druga moja 

prijateljica, koja je rodila dva mjeseca prije mene prolazila početničke muke dojenja meni na oči.

da nisam imala njih dvije, moja djeca teško da bi dojila jer mi nije imao tko ni pokazat, ni pomoć, niti svojim primjerom demonstrirat upornost koja je ponekad potrebna.

isto tako sam im zahvalna što sam imala priliku osjetiti lakoću dojenja i prisnost mame i bebe, vađenja cice na svim mogućim javnim mjestima i nadasve davanje cice kad god bi dijete zakmečalo. 

njih su dvije meni izreklamirale dojenje do mjere da je to postalo "musthave", čemu i reklame služe. žao mi je samo što je trenutni "musthave" kod nas, bar po reklamama, bočica i adaptirano mlijeko, a ne dvije velike mlječne cice. 

u ordinaciji naše pedijatrice postoje razni **** slonići, (kršitelj koda) satovi, blokići, fasciklići, .......... nema niti jedne jedine bebe koja cica i to mene jako žalosti.

žao mi je i što reklamiranje dojenja najviše pogađa mame koje su htjele dojiti i nisu uspjele - zapravo su usmjerene na mame koje dojenje jedva da i uzimaju kao opciju, a mislim da bi ciljana skupina trebalo prije svega biti medicinsko osoblje, prije svega ginekolozi, pedijatri i patronažne sestre, koji su mene osobno najviše razočarali na mom putu dojenja (dojila sam sina 2,5godine i kćer evo prilazi trećoj godini, sve na jednoj cici da ne navodim sad razloge).

*gitulja*, želim ti više sreće drugim djetetom, a i ako ne uspiješ - pa šta? zamisli da nisi ni probala?

----------


## gitulja

Sunca, ne mogu ni zamisliti da nisam ni probala. I ne, ne muči me kampanja samo kad te nešto muči vidiš samo to i sve se vrti u krug. Mislim da je odlično što kampanja postoji, ali isto tako kod onih majki koje silno žele dojiti budi i grižnju savjest. Uvijek sam htjela samo najbolje za Gitu, a onda joj to nisam bila u stanju pružiti. I onda dođeš do zaključka da nisi dobra mama, da bi joj bilo bolje bez tebe ...
Mislim da je u tekstu najbolje rečeno da kod majki koje žele dojiti budi osjećaj krivnje, a one koje ne žele nije briga.

----------


## MGrubi

> Mislim da je u tekstu najbolje rečeno da kod majki koje žele dojiti budi osjećaj krivnje, a one koje ne žele nije briga.


na toj činjenici leži čitav marketing adaptiranog
psssss, ne smimo ništa govoriti o dojenju , jer bi netkome bilo teško ... ali naše ad je riješenje za sve vaše probleme

ja sam u očaju "gladne" bebe dala 2x ad
znam kako je teško vjerovati u sebe
bez podrške i informacija koje sam našla tu, na ovom forumu moje dojenje bi završilo i prije nego li je počelo

sve mame trebaju znati da postoje problemi kod dojenja, da nije uvijek samo daj sisu i to je to, ako ide ide ...
postoje problemi, ali postoje i riješenja
no prvo riješenje koje ćeš dobiti od većine pedijatara i patronažnih sestara je: adaptirano
jer oni zaista misle da je adaptirano isto (skoro , ono 99%) ka i majčino 
ali nije istina, to i sama znaš
edukacija, reklamiranje, isticanje važnosti dojenja .. sve je to potrebno jer je zaboravljeno
18% mama doji poslije 6mj, većina nalijeću na probleme , pogotovo na skok sa 3mj , i završavaju na adaptiranom
nemoguće je da toliki broj mama ne želi dojiti , ili da imaju tjelesne probleme zbog kojih ne mogu
a kadkad zbog hospitalizacije bebe se navuku na bočicu

moja rodica je rodila u 36. tj, bebica je bila u bolnici 40 dana, ona se izdajala svaka 3 sata, po noći po danu ... ali bebica je dobijala bočicu i iskrivila joj se tehnika sisanja (zbog bočice)
da li bi ona dojila da se to nije desilo: 90% da
da li je ona bila sabotirana u dojenju: da, od bolnice

ako stvarno znaš, shvačaš zašto je nešto bitno onda lakše podnosiš krize, lakše guraš
jer znaš za što se boriš

nisi jedina mam tu koja se trudila, dala sve od sebe i nije uspijela
za dojenje je potrebno dvoje

ne znam šta je bilo kod vas, ako hoćeš možemo o tome pričati

----------


## MGrubi

pogledaj malo na ove topice:
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...800&highlight=

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=47490

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=51239

 :Love:

----------


## gitulja

MGrubi,hvala na ponudi ali mislim da je sada ipak prekasno ništa se više neće promijeniti. A Gita više baš i nije neki ljubitelj mlijeka. No ako ću imati drugo dijete sigurno ću opet pokušati. I nitko ne osporava važnost bilo koje rodine kampanje i da ste blaži vjerojatno ne biste postigli ni pola toga što ste uspjeli. Samo sam htjela reći da je kampanja u meni pojačavala osjećaj krivnje što nisam uspjela, zapravo stalno me podsjećala na to. Ipak se grozno osjećaš kad sve pokušaš i ne uspiješ pogotovo kad je za tvoje dijete.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

žao mi je zbog tvog dojenja, *gitulja*,    :Kiss:  , drugi put više sreće! (znam da je glupo, jer ti si željela dojiti gitu, ali drugu bebu, ako dođe, ćeš isto tako željeti dojiti) i pripremi se i potkuj svim mogućim znanjem i samopouzdanjem unaprijed, dok još nisi "pod hormonima". najvažnije je, ipak, samopouzdanje i 100postotna uvjerenost da ti to možeš.

----------


## Muca

sad kad se vratim unatrag, ja zaista ne znam što me je tjeralo :? 

i ja sam čvrsto odlučila dojiti.
V. sam rodila carski rezom, hitnim, jedva sam preživjela.
ona je završila u inkubatoru na intenzivnoj.
sestre u bolnici su mi se smijale da šta ja to masiram 2. dan  po porodu i da tu ionako ništa neće bit od toga.
a ja sam masirala ko luđak i napravila si hematome po cicama.
svima oko mene su dolazile bebe, a meni moja ne.
kad se pojavila prva kapljica krenule su mi suze radosnice.
krenula sam s ručnim izdajanjem.
htjela sam k bebi, nisu me pustili, pod izgovorom da ne mogu hodati, što i je i nije bila istina.
nisam mogla brzo hodati, ali polako, mic po mic jesam.
puko mi je film i posvađala sam se na smrt s cijelom bolnicom i tražila da me puste k djetetu da dojim.
i u intenzivnoj su me s podsmijehom gledali, proglasili su me psihijatrijskim slučajem, čak su me i tapšali sa sažaljenjem.
beba je bila izmučena. nije vukla.
po noći (jer nije bila sa mnom) sam bacala prepune izdojene flašice kolostruma jer ih nisu htjeli sterilizirati i dati joj moje mlijeko, rekoše mi:
'pa niste vi jedina'.
podoji su mi bili u vrijeme obroka u bolnici,  ali nije me to smetalo.
puzala sam do intenzivne i nisam se dala.
znala sam plakati koliko sam bila jadna, koliko me sve boljelo, a beba nije mogla vući.
ja sam i dalje simulirala dojenje i izdajala se.
nakon 9 dana pustili su nas doma.
beba narednih 11 dana kod kuće nije napredovala na težini.
i tada sam povećala broj podoja na 12-14...i sad smo nekako dobro nas dvije.
počela je dobivati na težini i ide na bolje.
ni u jednom trenutku odustajanje nije bila opcija.
nisam imala podršku u bolnici.
mužu je bilo apstraktno da ne mogu pričati na telefon jer razbijam kvrge satima ili se izdajam.
nisam imala podršku mame, ona je rekla, pa nije smak svijeta.
ali ja sam htjela dojiti.
nisam znala kako, ali htjela sam.
nikada neću zaboraviti kad sam prvi put dobiila bebu u intenzivnoj na podoj, kompletna sam bila mokra koliko mi je štrcalo mlijeko u slapovima.
plakala sam od sreće ...stiskajući ju na rani kao najljepši analgeti na svijetu.

ne znam kako, ali znala sam da ću kad tad uspjeti.
iako vam ovo pišem sa zeljem na prsima.

----------


## Muca

vidim da ima puno tipfelera, ispričavam se, pisala sam u dahu.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Sanjica

gitulja, dao Bog da ti je krivnja zbog nedojenja najgore što ti se u životu može dogoditi.

Dala si sve od sebe, ali to ti nije dovoljno da se utješiš...

Samo ti znaš istinu zašto te ustvari sve to ljudi i jadi!

Ja osjećam krivnju već 15 godina:

-zato što sam dozvolila da me stave na indukciju (iako me nitko nije ni pitao)

- da mi na silu probuše vodenjak

-da me porađaju na vacuum 

- da me babe uvjere kako mi je mlijeko slabo i dijete gladno

-da mi cijepe dijete cjepivom kojim nije smijela biti cijepljena

- da me uvjere da dijete mora ostati u bolnici na vježbama (bez mene)

- da mi prebace dijete na pedijatriju i ne daju mi 5 dana doći do nje

- da mi kod drugog djeteta prodaju opet istu foru kako nemam dovoljno mlijeka, jer nisam imala ni za prvo, a nije dojila ni moja mama jer isto nije imala mlijeka...

I kao posljedicu svega gore nabrojenog imam hendikepirano dijete koje sam zato što nisam znala sve ono što danas znam odvela na krivi i teži životni put. Oni koji su trebali znati sve ono što ja tada nisam znala ne žderu se uopće, krivnju nosim ja jer znam da sam mogla postupiti drugačije. Tada sam mislila da dajem sve od sebe.

Nastojim potisnuti tu krivnju i ne misliti na to. I nisam ljuta na kampanju za prirodan porod, za boravak majki i djece zajedno u bolnici, a ponajmanje nisam ljuta na kampanju za dojenje.

Sretna sam da što manje majki prođe onako kako sam ja prošla. Da imaju pomoć i da znaju sve ono što ja prije 15 godina nisam znala i nisam imala gdje saznati.

Da nije bilo Rode i toliko edukativnih materijala iz kampanje za dojenje ja ne bih uspjela već 43 mjeseca dojiti svoje treće dijete i doživjeti ono što sam mislila da se meni ne može dogoditi.

Kad sad pogledam unatrag točno znam gdje sam to krenula nizbrdo. Tada sam mislila da sam davala sve od sebe, nije bilo lako priznati sama sebi da je moglo biti drugačije samo da sam... 

Sve što je prošlo ostavi iza sebe, kažem ti ponovo : "Ne daj, Bože, goreg zla!"

Ne propouštaj lijepe trenutke sa svojim djetetom uništavajući se nepotrebnom ljutnjom.

Kad vidiš novi spot iz kampanje za dojenje pogledaj ga s nježnošću, pročitaj svaki novi tekst. Nikada ne možeš previše znati... Možda ti dobro dođe kod druge bebe...  :Love:

----------


## zrinka

sanjice   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## apricot

sanjice, prekrasno si to napisala   :Heart:  
baš si mama - heroj!

----------


## Sun

sanjice, opet suze u potocima   :Heart:  
muca   :Love:  svaka čast!

gitulja   :Love:

----------


## anchie76

Stvarno prekrasno napisano   :Heart:

----------


## anjica

sanjice   :Heart:

----------


## drndalica

Sanjica
cmizdrim. Tako poznato - brings back memories. 
 :Heart:

----------


## dane

Sanjice  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:  Gitulja   prosla sam s prvim  to  naucila  s drugim .Bebac je 18 mjeseci dojila  sam 12, sretna sam i  ponosna  .Ponekad  stvari  prvi put ne ispadnu onako kako smo  zeljeli ali zelje su jedno stvarnost drugo i  ja sam  zahvalna za drugu priliku.Osjecam se kao da sam popravila gresku ma kako cudno  zvucalo ali  ja  sam danima nakon sto se bebac  rodio  ponavljala ja dojim.ja dojim kao   da nikako mogla sebi  doc od srece.Drugi put ce biti lakse a ako te tjesi  pokusala  si dala si sve  od sebe i  cestitam ti na trudu    :Love:

----------


## snoopygirl

sanjice   :Heart:

----------


## maggie34

*gitulja*, ja sam svoju pricu o ne/dojenju ispricala vec bezbroj puta, pa iako V sada ima "vec" 6 mjeseci, moram priznati da je osjecaj krivnje jos uvijek tu i ja te potpuno razumijem.
V je rodjen u 34. tjednu trudnoce hitnim carskim rezom. nisu mi ga donijeli nakon poroda kao ostalim caricama jer je morao u inkubator, a ja nisam mogla disati od bolova. 24 sata nakon poroda uz pomoc sestara pocela sam sa izdajanjem (sisanje nije dolazilo u obzir, jer je bio toliko slab i malen, da nije mogao ni iz bocice vuci). za razliku od nekih drugih rodilja u drugim gradovima, meni su u bolnici sterilizirali izdajalicu prije svakog izdajanja, masirali cice danju i nocu (kada god bih pozvala), V su prvih 7 dana hranili na sondu mojim mlijekom (najniza tezina bila mu je 1890 g!), kasnije je uslijedilo hranjenje zlicom, pa cak je i pio iz plasticne casice. i tako 17 dana (sve samo ne boca).  
                                                                                                          u tom trenutku sam shvatila da cemo morati s bocicom, jer je dr rekao: "Mama, on ne moze doma dok ne nauci samostalno jesti!", a ja sam se bojala uzeti dijete doma i hraniti ga zlicicom. izdajala sam se 3,5 mjeseca, a mlijeka je bilo sve manje i manje i manje...  :Sad:  . i dojila sam ga...punih 20 dana, ali cica mu jednostavno nije legla. od njegovog cca. 4 mjeseca polako prelazimo na ad na kojem smo sada iskljucivo.

jesam li bila uporna? jesam li sve ucinila? jesam li JA necime skrivila njegov prijevremeni porod? previse pitanja, a odgovora nigdje. uz osjecaj krivnje, ja sam bila i strasno ljubomorna na one koje su dojile. iz toga sam razloga valjda i postala vatreni promicatelj dojenja kada god za to imam prilike.

meni nije trebala reklama za dojenje, ni rodini letci u bolnici, ni JAAAAAKO prodojece osoblje u bolnici. ja sam trebala samo malo vise srece. ali, sada sam sretna da je moje dijete zdravo (nakon dugotrajnih pretraga, tjedana vjezbi i mojeg pretrpljenog straha i suza), da napreduje, da se smije, prica sa mnom, da raste i da ce jednog dana znati da bi mama za njega rusila brda.

sanjica, tebi   :Love:   za hrabrost. ti si jedna super mama!

----------


## njokica

Sanjica, tvoje su me riječi dirnule u   :Heart:   svaka čast!   :Kiss:  

I meni je Rodina kampanja puno, puuuno pomogla da si 'nabildam' samopouzdanje glede dojenja - doduše, kad god bih u prošlosti razmišljala o dobivanju djeteta, UVIJEK sam znala da ću dojiti, ali zaista ne znam gdje bih dobila ovako pouzdane informacije kao na ovom portalu/forumu. Npr. prije poroda nigdje nisam naišla na informacije da se uz dojenje ne preporuča duda, a kamoli za ekološko dojenje. I tako moja curica već 8 mj ciki bez dude, naravno bez bočica, a najbliža rodbina je stalno davila - a zašto joj ne daš dudu???  :shock: 
Sve u svemu, mislim da ne bih bila ovako uspješna dojilica da nije Rode...  :Wink:

----------


## kljucic

Uh, čitati sve ovo mi je došlo kao melem za dušu... I ja sam u trudnoći odlučila da ču isključivo dojiti, ali eto, nismo imali sreće. Rodila sam na carski, a beba je završila na intenzivnoj. Doma smo dojili 2 dana, a onda je L. završila u bolnici za kroničnim zatajenjem bubrega. Izdajala sam se 3 mjeseca, i danju i noću i napravila sam sve što je u mojoj moći.  L. je teško bolesna i dojenje za nas nije nikako bilo opcija, a i izdajanje uz takvo dijete je postala preteška zadaća. Još uvijek imam malo mlijeka, tek toliko da me podsjeća da je moglo i drugačije, ali eto... kao što *maggie34* kaže, nismo imali sreće...

----------


## kljucic

Uh, čitati sve ovo mi je došlo kao melem za dušu... I ja sam u trudnoći odlučila da ču isključivo dojiti, ali eto, nismo imali sreće. Rodila sam na carski, a beba je završila na intenzivnoj. Doma smo dojili 2 dana, a onda je L. završila u bolnici za kroničnim zatajenjem bubrega. Izdajala sam se 3 mjeseca, i danju i noću i napravila sam sve što je u mojoj moći.  L. je teško bolesna i dojenje za nas nije nikako bilo opcija, a i izdajanje uz takvo dijete je postala preteška zadaća. Još uvijek imam malo mlijeka, tek toliko da me podsjeća da je moglo i drugačije, ali eto... kao što *maggie34* kaže, nismo imali sreće...
p.s. da ne kažem da smo morali odustati i od platnenih pelena  :Sad:

----------


## petarpan

Sanjice   :Kiss:   :Heart:  

Gitulja, i ja sam svoju priču o prestanku dojenja također ispričala nebrojeno puta pa i na ovom forumu...
I da, mogu se povezati sa tobom što se tiče reklame sa Ivanom i Majom...mene nioje ljutila...Mene je grizla, ujedala za srce...Jer sam ja u tim trenucima pristala sebi samoj priznati u kojem se trenutku moje mlijeko prelilo u nepovrat...
I znaš što ću ti reći, nisam bila dovoljno jaka, možda nisam bila ni do kraja spremna na "žrtvu" koju je dojenje tada od mene iskalo...U trenutku kada sam htjela biti sama sa svojom tugom i ležati danima kao mrtva, pokleknula sam...
Ja se danas ne grizem...Sa sobom sam rasčistila davno...Da ću prežaliti-neću, ali sam načisto sa svime...I samo iz tog razloga mogu poduprijeti kampanje za dojenje...Mogu gledati takve reklame...I bude mi drago...Zbog mnogih drugih žena...I bude mi drago i zbog sebe same jer i ja ću možda imati još jedno dijete...
ja danas mogu biti rodin glasnogovornik dojenja jer mi je glava čista...Ne gledam svoju muku kao razlog za zavist, gledam je kao na iskustvo koje može pomoći nekome drugome...

----------


## irena bajrić

život piše priče...i pruža nove prilike

Sanjice, ti si uspjela!!!

----------


## ZIMA

Teško je kada nas nešto podsjeća na neuspjeh. Ali ako znaš da si napravila sve što si mogla i znala onda nema razloga za osjećajem krivnje jer nekad nešto jednostavno ne ide što god napravio i treba se pomiriti sa time.

----------


## apricot

> kao što *maggie34* kaže, nismo imali sreće...


cure,   :Love:  

ponekad se neke stvari jednostavno dogode.
i to se dogode potpuno drugačije no što smo htjeli/planirali/mislili.

onda preko njih treba pokušati što prije prijeći...
vaša ljubav se dokazuje i mnogim drugim oblicima, dojenje je samo jedan od njih...

----------


## kljucic

*apricot*  :Kiss:  
zato sad zagovaram dojenje gdje god i kad god stignem   :Grin:

----------


## kikic

Ah, dojenje... Čitam ove vaše priče i gledam sebe, izdajam 4 mjeseca, malecki nikako nije htio moje ravne bradavice, cice ogromne a bradavice nikakve, znoj u potocima teče od njegovog plakanja, ja sam se trudila i trudila ali nije išlo, on je tako vrištao na te moje cice da sam suza isplakala kao i on da bi ga privolila. Nažalost još u bolnici sestrama se nije dalo potruditi se oko mene više, pokušala bi jedno 40 sekundi, malecki vrti glavom i vrišti i onda bi rekle, eto pa probajte vi malo opet i odu. A ja i mali plačemo istodobno. Uglavnom, sad smo na izdajanju kao od početka, nije pio adaptirano a ja ipak nisam uspjela preboliti to moje dojenje. Uvijek mislim da nisam dovoljno napravila... Ali barem ću izdajati dok god budem mogla, već sam imala 4 puta zastoj, blister i soor ali ne dam se ja, kad vidim da slabije ide pojačam na više puta u 24 sata, topli termofor, masiranje i tako. 
Da mi bude teško kad vidim da neka mama doji, bude. Žalim za tim osjećajem kad beba vuče bradavicu i papa ali kažem sebi e pa drugo dijete će sigurno dojiti.

----------


## Riana

Muca, Sanjica, kikic, gitulja, sve vi   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## kljucic

joj, koliko mi je lakše kad vidim da nisam sama   :Smile:

----------

